
Europeans will say goodbye to daylight saving time on 28 October - dsr12
https://www.euractiv.com/section/health-consumers/news/europeans-will-say-goodbye-to-daylight-saving-time-on-28-october/
======
montenegrohugo
Good Riddance. Let's hope the US follows suit.

On a side note, I'm really happy with recent decisions/changes coming from the
EU. The GDPR, this, standing up to big corps, etc...

But I _do_ wish they communicated with their citizens better. Like, A LOT
better. I live here and I had no idea that the survey was happening. It didn't
even get 1% participation.

------
gaspoweredcat
will this include the UK? also its odd that europe is dropping it while japan
is implementing it (albeit i believe only temporarily for the olympics)

